# So what is the age mix here....



## pete00

ALL RIGHT !! lets just see what kind of mix we have here.

Besides it will help Jeff to determine what advertisement he needs to place here....(Playboy,Playgirl or Depends..)

For all you folks that dont ever reply to any message,
 NOW is your chance to make it up.

NO one will ever know it was you, just click a button and VOTE!!

So how old, (but young at heart)are we here?


----------



## pete00

Come on vote, i see you grinning .....!!!!

Dont just LOOK....


----------



## tas2181

I see the I am not alone. (Grin)


----------



## RonRaymond

I put my age in, but it wouldn't let me "vote" twice and add my son...he's 10.


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by RonRaymond_
> 
> I put my age in, but it wouldn't let me "vote" twice and add my son...he's 10.



bummer hadnt thought of that, JEFF now what do we do ??


----------



## jcollazo

I'm 51....... my liver is 41..........my kidney will be 50 next month (thanks to the LOML)


----------



## vick

Damn you guys are old!


----------



## JimGo

I strenuously object to being lumped in with all those old guys!  I'm 36, but I may as well be 55 according to you, Pete!


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by vick_
> 
> Damn you guys are old!



No, the rest of you are young!


----------



## JimGo

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RonRaymond_
> 
> I put my age in, but it wouldn't let me "vote" twice and add my son...he's 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bummer hadnt thought of that, JEFF now what do we do ??
Click to expand...


Simple, open a new account for Ron's son!


----------



## Penmonkey

I could be anything from 0 to 20.


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> 
> I strenuously object to being lumped in with all those old guys!  I'm 36, but I may as well be 55 according to you, Pete!




 Soooooooooooooo Sorry.....[}]


----------



## pete00

UPDATE

well its 1:30

Looks like the "Im not getting old" denial group 33-55 is in the lead,

followed by the "i can still do anything those kids can do, followed by doctor visit" active youngsters 56-65

Comming in next the " im not going to behave like those old guys" group 21-35

Next are the
"man all those other groups should just be put in the home, because im never getitng old " 0-20

Then walking up is the 
"mabey i am getting up there in years, nah" group 66-80


And in last place the "shhhhhh dont wake me group" 80+

STAY TUNED AND VOTE....


----------



## Tuba707

Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)



man, where do all these rotten kids come from......


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> Besides it will help Jeff to determine what advertisement he needs to place here....(Playboy,Playgirl or Depends..)



Depends on what, Pete?[}][]


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> followed by the "i can still do anything those kids can do, followed by doctor visit" active youngsters 56-65
> 
> STAY TUNED AND VOTE....



I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## jkoehler

Do you want how old we ACTUALLY are?
or. how old we feel?


----------



## bnoles

You youngsters laugh all you want.... at least I get senior discounts everywhere which gives me more money to spend on tools


----------



## skiprat

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> I'm 51....... my liver is 41..........my kidney will be 50 next month (thanks to the LOML)



I'm 45, .....my liver is 55..... my kidney's are 65 and my lungs only just have a pulse!!!!!!!! But my brain is brand new and my heart thinks I'm an athlete


----------



## airrat

This poll is is rigged. LOL  my group has the largest spread.  You cannot count the 0-20 cause the first few years of that cannot type. [}][8D][)]


----------



## reed43

man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
What age group are you in


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by reed43_
> 
> man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
> What age group are you in



LOL..."i can still do anything those kids can do, followed by doctor visit" ....


----------



## jjenk02

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by reed43_
> 
> man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
> What age group are you in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..."i can still do anything those kids can do, followed by doctor visit" ....
Click to expand...


ME TOO!!! OH, I think I threw my back out...


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by reed43_
> 
> man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
> What age group are you in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..."i can still do anything those kids can do, followed by doctor visit" ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ME TOO!!! OH, I think I threw my back out...
Click to expand...



LOL  ahhhh young at heat......dumb in the head....


----------



## fiferb

I started counting backwards at 45. I'll be 43 next month.


----------



## johnnycnc

I'm 38,and will be having my last 
official birthday this year..39 "and holding"!![]LOL


----------



## alamocdc

Young at heat, Pete? At your age that WILL throw your back out. [][}]


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> Young at heat, Pete? At your age that WILL throw your back out. [][}]



LOL...billy ...billy...billy.... oh yea.... well you.... and 

Duh, if i could think of a comeback to say i would....must be having another senior moment....[]


----------



## TellicoTurning

Pete,
I need to vote in two groups... I'm 65 going on 50... [}][^]


----------



## Tanner

I fell into the middle of the pack.  However I would rather be over the hill than under it.


----------



## Ozzy

I will be 40 this March and I'm damn proud of it.


----------



## TBone

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> .... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)



We're the ones that actually survived the things we did at your age so we've learned to be cautious and can work around spinning blades and cutters.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> 
> I strenuously object to being lumped in with all those old guys!  I'm 36, but I may as well be 55 according to you, Pete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooooo Sorry.....[}]
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm with Jim here! 55 can be early retirement!!! And I'm not anywhere near that, even at 2 years older than Jim! Besides, my ego's hurt now- I thought I was a young turner, but apparently I'm not![V] Oh well, I guess I still get something for being a female turner...[:X]


----------



## LostintheWoods

59, here, and just getting up a decent head of steam!!


----------



## bob393

Now I dont feel so old!


----------



## Tuba707

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
Click to expand...


From old people like you


----------



## Tuba707

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> .... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're the ones that actually survived the things we did at your age so we've learned to be cautious and can work around spinning blades and cutters.
Click to expand...


Pen turning has a pretty high casualty rate, huh? =)
I've managed to keep my fingers clear so far... I guess we'll see if I can make for another 50 years


----------



## LEAP

44 in a couple of weeks. old enough to have common sense but still young enough to ignore it!


----------



## blue_eyed_butterfly_36

I am 40.  Thanks for reminding me!!  Happy Turnings!!  (If you have enough strength to lift up your skew in your old age!!)  Susan


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pete00_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, where do all these rotten kids come from......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From old people like you
Click to expand...



ROFL........ ya rotten kid


----------



## Tuba707

Oh, I said those things with the highest respect....


----------



## wudnhed

Whew........glad to be lumped into the 36 to 55 range


----------



## DocStram

36-55
Ohhhh ... Now THAT explains why there is always whining and bellyaching about one thing or another in IAP! We have too many kids here .... in the  36-55 group!   We need more of us geezers to help keep the place calm.  [:0]


----------



## pete00

well it look like its official, AL and I aggee this place is full of kids......


----------



## Divnbrian

Thanks for making the 36-55 range! 
I turned 46 yesterday and in most surveys, that normally puts me into an OLDER group. 
I would like to say that I am aging like fine wine, but I have a feeling that I am starting to turn into vinager!


----------



## Fred

Thought I would chime in here and brag a bit ... I am 59, dating a 35 year ole beautiful lady whom I have been with for going on 18 years ... maybe that explaines the recent stroke I had in my sleep Dec 30. I might add that SHE is the reason I ain't flat of my back in the hospital. I have to catch her before someone else tries to take my place ...

Fred


----------



## gmcnut

Hi all,

I will be 48 this summer. Between my wife and I we have seven kids and four grandkids. Our kids are old enough now that some of them are beginning to think that we have wisdom again.


----------



## huntersilver

Not a lot of Gen Xer's here.


----------



## stevers

I will also be 48 this year. 3 kids, all grown up. 2 grandkids. Both boys, 6 and 7.


----------



## alxe24

I'm on the second group till December. Lately I feel like the 80's group I got this bad something that is going arround. I feel like a punching bag.
Alex


----------



## cd18524

Right in the middle of the second group for me.  30 years old with a beautiful wife and two kids (3 & 1).

Chris


----------



## Chuck Key

Group 4 for me, high end baby boomer.  60 down, 60 to go.

Chuckie


----------



## jimship15

45 in July, great wife and two wonderful daughters 6+11, they both enjoy woodworking. The 11 y/o has made a few nice pens.


----------



## philland

"Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)"

I don't know about these other old guys, but when I was just making it into the 21 - 35 age group, I was not very interested in any exotic wood, only exotic girls[}][:0]


----------



## novop711

I'm 39. When it comes down to it; It's not how old you are; it's how old you feel.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Must have past this thread up on purpose...over 60 under 70 and most times feel 50 except when I feel 80.


----------



## THarvey

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> Just made it into the 21-35 category.... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)



Joel,

Be nice to us "old" guys.  We helped pay for your college.  Remember???


----------



## IPD_Mrs

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 36-55
> Ohhhh ... Now THAT explains why there is always whining and bellyaching about one thing or another in IAP! We have too many kids here .... in the  36-55 group!   We need more of us geezers to help keep the place calm.  [:0]



Maybe what you "old geezers" need is more of us "kids" to liven up your worlds a bit more


----------



## great12b4ever

quote: 
Originally posted by DocStram

36-55
Ohhhh ... Now THAT explains why there is always whining and bellyaching about one thing or another in IAP! We have too many kids here .... in the 36-55 group!  We need more of us geezers to help keep the place calm. 

Hey Doc I agree with you and I am one of the slightly older geezers, but just barely
I am on the downside of 58, at least until June, so only 1 year left until I can withdraw from my IRA's,  BUT Sometimes my mind tells me I am 40 and can do the things I used to do, but when I try them, my body decides to take a rest and I wind up visiting with a lot of nurses and such .  Now the times that I feel older well my body then responds by putting my brain to sleep claiming nap time.

Rob


----------



## Armacielli

WooooHoooo
I'm 1/4 of the 0-20 population!
yeah perhaps the rest of you guys should consider looking for your rest homes. I already picked out my mother's(44) and I point it out every time we drive by.
"There it is, Mom, better go pick out your room now before the other folks beat u to them!"


----------



## R2

I'm not overcrowded, as I thought I might be![]


----------



## Sfolivier

You know... There's a big different between a 36 year old and the other end of the bracket at 55


----------



## MikeyMike

I might be old as dirt, but don't let that stop ya from advertising with some cuties.


----------



## rincewind03060

My age mix is 61 and 18

"Inside every old person is a young person wondering what the hell happened" Terry Pratchett


----------



## palmermethod

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> .... why do old people monopolize pen turning and woodworking? =)



Speaking for myself, when we had kids at home we were very active outdoors. Hiking, picnics, shopping, bikes etc. As they got into their teens they were more active with their friends. And the parents (us) did more relaxing activities. Dinner, movies, friends visits, travel etc. ANd during the winters here in Colorado we did fewer outdoor activities. I mainly hang around the house and boredom drove me to take up hobbies. Woodworking is my favorite. 

I took up penturning since I don't need to wrestle large plywood sheets and heavy lumber to the basement shop anymore. Pen blanks are just about the right size  for me now. And standing in front of the lathe is comfortable and relaxing. Occasionally I even get to enjoy that special feeling and noise of a sharp tool perfectly working wood. Not very often but it motivates me. 

Plus EVERY OLD GUY needs a hobby. Retirement can be hard to handle especially for those corporate workaholic types. Develop your hobbys early and enjoy your golden(?) years.


----------



## negid

> _Originally posted by palmermethod_
> 
> Plus EVERY OLD GUY needs a hobby. Retirement can be hard to handle especially for those corporate workaholic types. Develop your hobbys early and enjoy your golden(?) years.



I'm only 25 and this is the reason I picked up penturning. You see way too many old timers retiring and not knowing what to do with themselves and just rotting away.


----------



## Verne

December 26, 1940, do the math. If I had known I was going to live so long I would have taken better care of myself.
Vern


----------



## Tom McMillan

Well, I really started woodworking at 23 by making a wood strip canoe.  I've done a lot of different woodworking projects since, and probably started woodturning in my early 40's and now I'm 62.  It can be a transition for all you young guys who find this incredible loooove!!!!  Hopefully, the young fellows will get their priorities straight!!!


----------

